# Dexter goes outside! (Pics!)



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Oops, I meant to post this in here, not in "off topic"

Today I took Dexter outside for the first time! I got some good pics of him 
The breeder said he was a brown snowflake... but I think he's not... he's only 7 weeks so I know he doesn't have his adult quill colors yet but I feel like he should kind of look like what color he'll be? Any ideas? He's quilling (and it doesn't seem to bother him! Lucky me!) and got his most recent color change on the top of his head. I'm thinking dark eyed cinnicot but that might be wrong.
He was really happy to run around in the grass (and he pooped outside which is nice, less to clean up later :lol: )
But then a bug crawled on him and I got nervous so it was time to go back inside 
He certainly enjoyed it! 

In the grass:









He says "toooo briiiight":









You can see his most recent quill change on top of his head. He has darker bands now 









Looking out into the world:









Hope you like him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Those are some wonderful pictures you got!! I think I love the first & last ones the most. But they are ALL great. Dexter is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## katherinetaylor (Apr 13, 2011)

he sure is a cutie! i love the little cinnicots the most, such pretty coloring. looks like he enjoyed the outside, great pictures!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

he is gorgeous!!!!!! so cute.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Can't wait to bring him outside again!


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

when i got mustard she was 8 weeks old and about the same color as dexter. she is now 7 months old and has changed color to a brown (my guess) im not sure if shes a snowflake or not but still has a few solid white quills. she is still losing some of her quills which i see are being replaced by darker quills.

dexter might just turn out to be a brown snowflake. but whatever color, he is soo cute!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Dexter is so cute! I love that second picture of him! And in the first one you can just barely see tiny hedgie teeth! I'm a sucker for hedgie teeth! More pics!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute!!! He looks likes he loves the scents in the outdoors. Also, those are great pics! you must have a nice camera!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Dexter is so gorgeous! That peeking out picture stole my heart (as did every other picture). He is a supermodel!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

OHMYGOSHIJUSTABOUTSQUEALEDOUTLOUDHE'SSOADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I just wanna kiss his lil baby face!!!  You definitely have one CUUUUUUTE hedgehog!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Dexter is a VERY attractive hog! I love his coloring - I hope you can figure out what his coloring IS!

I love love love the picture where his eye is juuuust peeking out at the camera. Too cute.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Dexter is a VERY attractive hog! I love his coloring - I hope you can figure out what his coloring IS!


In a few weeks when his adult quills come in i'll take some more pics and let the investigation begin!!!  
I think he looks like a bleach blonde surfer dude with spiky hair hahaha
It goes with his attitude too... 
I wanted to take him out again but it's been raining all weekend


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

*More Pics of Dexter!*

Here are some more pics of my baby! He's growing up so fast! When I got him he was 170 grams, now he's 250 grams and getting bigger by the day 

Here's a pic of him trying to get out of his ball  









Begin the Photoshoot 


















Enjoying a day by the St. Lawrence River! (Don't worry, I monitored him so he wouldn't get stuck in the dock or run far  )


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

ahww sweet hedgie!
en awesome pictures


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are fabulous! He is beyond adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Dexter is such a looker!

color-wise, he looks like my Harvey who is a cinnicot.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The pictures are great and Dexter is a handsome hedgie


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just love #2 - his expression is awesome & the flower is beautiful. 
And I love #4. Such blue water!
Lovely pictures!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

PJM said:


> I just love #2 - his expression is awesome & the flower is beautiful.


 He was trying to anoint on the cement... :lol: haha that pic was mid mouth close. He never actually did, but he just kept licking it and licking it! It got me nervous so I took him away form it haha
It is cute though, it gave him a little wrinkly nose 

Thanks everyone! I think he's super cute


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

*Dexter*

He's not outside in this pic... but it's funny haha (don't worry, the easter eggs are just for the play pen, not in the cage so he won't get stuck like this)

Bahahaha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Silly Dexter!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

HE'S SO CUTE!!!!LOVE THESE!!


DexterTheHog said:


> Here are some more pics of my baby! He's growing up so fast! When I got him he was 170 grams, now he's 250 grams and getting bigger by the day
> 
> Here's a pic of him trying to get out of his ball
> 
> ...


----------

